# Fax Server without X?



## Ruler2112 (May 18, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a system to send/receive faxes via a proxy server of sorts.  (There is a machine located at a remote location with no QoS to where the phone line is located, so this is the only way I can see to accomplish it.)  My server where the phone line is physically located runs FreeBSD 8.0.

After doing research, I found that Hylafax should be able to do what I need.  However, when going to build it on my BSD box, it wants to build X as a dependency.  X is not needed for anything on this machine and I'd like to get away without compiling/installing everything on the planet just to create a fax relay.  (At times, it seems like people throw X in as a port dependency just for fun, whether or not the software actually uses anything in X or not...  )

Does anybody know how I can force Hylafax to build without having X?  Alternately, does anyone know of another piece of fax software available for FreeBSD that can receive faxes to a file and send faxes from a file from the command line?


----------



## Ruler2112 (May 18, 2011)

Never mind - found an reference online to add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11= yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf.   HylaFax is now building without needing all of X11.  (Still pulls in parts, but at least it isn't building the whole beast.)


----------

